# Elvis: Neuer Trailer zum Biopic-Drama des "The Great Gatsby"-Regisseurs ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Elvis: Neuer Trailer zum Biopic-Drama des "The Great Gatsby"-Regisseurs ist da* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Elvis: Neuer Trailer zum Biopic-Drama des "The Great Gatsby"-Regisseurs ist da


----------



## MightySH33p (27. Mai 2022)

Ich freue mich drauf.
Elvis rockt


----------

